# Tips for new butterfly shooters



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's a vid talking about some pouch grip variations and a way to practice your butterfly (or any) release without shooting yourself in the face.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thoroughly enjoyed watching both YouTube's, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

There ya go Ray. Nice video, really enjoyed it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, guys!

Just sharing some of the lessons I learned while shooting myself in the face. Maybe another forum member can avoid that in the future!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Great video - thank you very much for your time. it gives me the confidence to have a go----one day!


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Great video! I shoot a very similar style. I made this video a while back just to see how close the ammo was coming to my face. Roughly at the 1:45min mark, you can see how the pouch goes out and around my face with the twist and tweek method.

Link to video: https://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-856-pfs-grip-full-butterfly-slowmo-test/


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice tutorial, thanks!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Great video Ray. Makes me smile.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Awesome Ray great vid


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Nice thanks for sharing..What is the slingshot your using?

Steve


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's a great vid! Great way to see what's going on with your shooting form!



Harry Knuckles said:


> Great video! I shoot a very similar style. I made this video a while back just to see how close the ammo was coming to my face. Roughly at the 1:45min mark, you can see how the pouch goes out and around my face with the twist and tweek method.
> 
> Link to video: https://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-856-pfs-grip-full-butterfly-slowmo-test/


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's an oak natural fork set up with 1632 tubes attached with leather tabs.

I shoot it often!



sbevans311 said:


> Nice thanks for sharing..What is the slingshot your using?
> 
> Steve


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great video!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Yesterday I was sure, that never gonna try butterfly-style again.

But today different story and now I have one frame with butterfly band set.

0,45 BSB 15mm straight cut, elongation 500%.

I was shooting clay balls with that and can say I'm now quite excited.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great video Ray


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Very interesting video Ray. I'm inspired to perhaps giving this a try myself.


----------

